# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  French Polynesia: Papeete

## Jim Kelly-Evans

Day one of our cruise we spent in Papeete. With slow satellite internet on board or ship, it's not easy to post photos. Please have a look at my blog for photographs from my two scuba diving adventures. http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

----------


## amyb

Thanks for the link. The pictures are great and getting to your gorgeous blog was easy!

----------


## GramChop

Oh my!  You saw some beauties, Jim!  What a stunning shot of the Black Tip, Moray, Cowfish, Lionfish and the Clown/Anemone dance.  You must've been in heaven!  Thank you for sharing these with us.  I'm also anxious to see what Dan has done with the beauty in front of him.  Feel free to share if you wish.  :)

----------


## stbartshopper

We use to summer on Catalina Island- the orange fish are Garibaldi- a highly protected species- at least when we were there.
It seems like you were in SBH yesterday and today you are in Tahiti! Wow!
Did you dare take a gander at the NCAA Final Four games or maybe you were in flight?
Enjoy your trip. Your blog and photos are great!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

I have been unable to upload any photos but have a look at my blog. We're arriving on Bora Bora at noon local time today for an overnight stay. Yesterday we visited Rangiroa, and Moorea the day before.

----------


## amyb

Gorgeous world in which you get to play-love seeing your photos.

----------


## JEK

Jim, sounds like the one dive was quite the washing machine :)

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

> Jim, sounds like the one dive was quite the washing machine :)



Yes, John, it certainly was! I have the coral abrasions to prove it. Not my preferred type of diving for sure, but at least I survived it! Hopefully the diving here on Bora Bora will be more in the normal category so that I can get back to what I really enjoy: taking photos of beautiful sea life in calm water. Let the youngsters have the washing machine!

----------


## cec1

Great pics, Jim!  It's a pleasure to follow your fun time and adventures.

----------


## GMP62

Wow...what stunning underwater photography, and some unique diving experiences too! The cruise sounds like it's lots of fun and glad your enjoying your trip.  I'm enjoying your blog posts - thanks so much for sharing your experiences with us!

----------


## andynap

Hey Jim - are you eating all your meals on the boat or are you getting off and eating some of the best French food on the islands? Tahiti had great food as did Bali Hai on Moorea.

----------


## nbs

These are fabulous photos of underwater life! Very colorful and with a lot of variety of fish. Thanks for posting.

----------


## GramChop

Wow...I'm surprised that you dove the pass, Jim!  You ARE brave.  I dove it back in 2003 and I thought my obituary would have my age at death set at 39. It was the most intense dive I have ever logged. I actually still have mental scars from the (fire) coral wounds I suffered.  I'm glad you posted photos...I appreciate the trip down memory lane!  

It sounds like you guys are living large on this trip!  Caviar, champagne...?  Nice!  Looking forward to the next installment.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Thanks for the comments guys and gals. Andy, we have not yet sampled the local food but we hope to do so before the trip ends on Sunday. Missy, yes, shooting the pass is intense...too intense...never again.

Today hopefully some calmer diving in Bora Bora.

----------


## GramChop

> Thanks for the comments guys and gals. Andy, we have not yet sampled the local food but we hope to do so before the trip ends on Sunday. Missy, yes, shooting the pass is intense...too intense...never again.
> 
> Today hopefully some calmer diving in Bora Bora.



I'm with you, Jim.  I have Tiputa Pass in my log book once...never again!!  Just like the Blue Hole in Belize; if I can be dropped there without the boat ride, I would consider it.

I had to pass on diving Bora Bora, got some kind of gastrointestinal funk and had to rest.  I look forward to seeing what I missed.

----------


## julianne

Jim and Dan---Thanks for once again taking us along on your adventure. The photos are beautiful---your underwater photography keeps getting better and better---and the blog is written in a conversational tone that makes the reader feel included in the scene.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Our final day in French Polynesia included a visit to the seventh island on our itinerary, Huahine, and some delicious local food. Tomorrow we start the trek back home to Philadelphia with fond memories of a beautiful place inhabited by friendly people. http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

----------


## amyb

Safe trip. 

Thanks for sharing this one with us.

----------


## GramChop

What?  I'm not ready to go home yet.  Uh, I mean...I'm not ready for YOU to go home yet.  Very happy to see that y'all had a wonderful time on all the islands.  I'm now even more bummed that I missed my Bora Bora dives...your photos are super!  Thank you for taking us along, Jim and Dan.  Bon voyage!  

Now...where are we going next?  :)

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Thanks Amy and Missy....on the agenda for later this year: The Danube by riverboat....and India. But we have to rest up first from thjs one!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Tasted grilled breadfruit on Huahine...it's good, a lot like potato...I wonder if you can get it stateside? Wr'Re on the last leg of the trip home LAX-PHL....more photos on the blog http://hardtoport.blogspot.com

----------

